# http://www.rendo-shrimp.de/



## Daneland (21 Feb 2018)

Has anybody tried it? 
http://www.rendo-shrimp.de/epages/6...nelen/Sonstige_Garnelen/Caridina_multidentata


----------



## Gill (16 Mar 2018)

been hearing alo tof good things about them in the groups


----------



## Finn (16 Mar 2018)

Yeah, they're a reliable retailer and I believe are still breeding for wholesale, though the last time I used them was in 2015 I would hope that they haven't changed much. Good livestock for the price.


----------



## willsy (17 May 2018)

Seem to have some fantastic livestock... I'm very tempted to give them a try...

It's just the postage that puts me off... They seem to have two postage options from Germany to the UK.... The first is standard at around 10 Euros I think and the other is express at around 45 Euros. The express option is far too expensive!!

I wonder how long shrimps can last in the post? Probably a day or three at the most I would imagine...

I will contact them to ask about the postage options and how long etc!


----------



## Daneland (17 May 2018)

Be aware, their prices are excluding VAT and it gets more expensive than it looks at the first place, combined with postage etc..


----------



## Furgan (22 May 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/2269678819924237?view=permalink&id=2411102072448577&_rdr

I thought about buying from then until I looked deeper, and some of the reviews have been absolutely dreadful. I ended up buying form another dealer in Germany and it cost 30 Euro for standard postage ( posted Monday received on thur) all shrimp alive and well. Another German retailer would send but only via express which was quoted at 100 Euro. 

Depending on what you want there are breeders in the Uk that have good stock, problem is finding them.


----------



## Sakura83 (23 May 2018)

Daneland said:


> Be aware, their prices are excluding VAT and it gets more expensive than it looks at the first place, combined with postage etc..


I am not sure, but vat can be returned from shopping abroad... not sure, I just heard something like that. Worth to check


----------



## Daneland (23 May 2018)

Sakura83 said:


> I am not sure, but vat can be returned from shopping abroad... not sure, I just heard something like that. Worth to check


As far as I know, you cant get refunded for the VAT you pay, since you pay VAT to another member state of EU.


----------



## sparkyweasel (23 May 2018)

I believe that you _can _claim back the German VAT, but only if you then pay the UK VAT.
I've bought stuff from Germany in the past, and they gave me the option of paying either UK or German VAT, and the German was cheaper. Don't know if it's still the same, but there's probably not much difference.


----------



## Petra R (23 May 2018)

Reading German reviews I would stay clear...


----------

